# compressed wood bricks



## Jdog (Nov 6, 2013)

Was thinking on trying those compressed wood bricks they sell at tfs. Was wondering how many you guys use and are they worth the money burn long? I was thinking about using them during the day while im at work for my wife thought it would be easier for her any thoughts or recommendations let me have em oh and it will be in my 13-nc thanks guys


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 6, 2013)

We used the old ones (6 pack) for the first two years to mix with less than seasoned wood, to help get heat into the firebox.  Personally, I wouldn't use just the bricks and I don't think they burn any better or longer than good dry wood.  If you DO use them, be very careful with using them exclusively.  Follow their directions and pack tightly and don't load on a big load of coals.  They probably have like a 5% moisture content and you don't want them loosely packed in the stove, that's just asking for an overfire.  Oh, and they are like splits, if you're putting a few in at a time, be sure to put in more than one.  they like company (we tried a few "brick only" loads and found they didn't burn as long as a load of wood.  Also, one brick at a time makes for a sad little fire that doesn't really heat, just like putting in one split.  Load in at least twos with a little airspace worked for us-but if you're putting in a full load, make sure they are tight together so it's like one mass).


----------



## Jdog (Nov 6, 2013)

yea i was just going to mix in with wood aswell iv heard of people over fireing really fast with only the bricks in. Did you notice any better heat out put or dramatically longer burn time with say two splits and two bricks in. Im new only had my stove for three days now iv never put more than three splits in but people are saying they put 5 or more in at a time im not not good or comfortable yet i wish i was


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

Jdog said:


> Was thinking on trying those compressed wood bricks they sell at tfs. Was wondering how many you guys use and are they worth the money burn long? I was thinking about using them during the day while im at work for my wife thought it would be easier for her any thoughts or recommendations let me have em oh and it will be in my 13-nc thanks guys


 

tfs?


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 6, 2013)

We did have better burn times at the TIME, because our wood wasn't well seasoned.  However, now, buring good seasoned stuff, I'd say it wasn't any better with them than what we're burning now.  We didn't bother buying any this year, now that we're not fighting wood that sizzles!

Yeah, it takes a little while to get comfortable enough with the stove to pack it to the top of the bricks.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 6, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> tfs?


 

Huh, I read it was "TS" as in Tractor Supply.  I dunno.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

if your talking bio bricks, i have put 8 in at once, 4 on the floor in a 'u' pattern, 2 in a tee-pee in the center and 1 on each corner. Had no overfiring issues. Burn time was about 4-5 hours. You shouldn't move them, poke them, and they need to be as flat as possible beause they "accordian".  i would only buy these when they go on sale, i think it was 20 for $9. worth it, cause i cannot run my oil furnace 5 hours for 2.70.

i hear in Scandanavia they are ubiquitous.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

oh, TS, those are those huge bricks the size of shoe boxes. They wouldn't burn for me, I ended up needing to chop them up. Won't buy them again.


----------



## Jdog (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea Tractor Farm Supply is where i seen these think it was $4 for 6 of the blocks not 100% on prise but not much more then that. I have some really good wood mabe 2 cords of 2.5 year seasoned hickory oak ash and cherry some locast to but i also have two cords of stuff in mid 20s to mid 30s moisture with a meter i might try to use them with that wood then. 8 at one wow and only got 4-5hrs some one on another site said they would get 9-10 hrs with 5 of them


----------



## olddawgsrule (Nov 6, 2013)

I use them mainly as 'shoulder season' fires.
I also don't find them hot enough for deep season burns.
I also mix them in with other 'shoulder season' wood (my cheap stuff.. dry pine, cut-offs & such)

I will drop one in if we're going to be out for a while (block that is) just to keep something going.

Just my opinion, I like the bricks as added fuel over the blocks for shoulder season burns.
I do use blocks during deep season, but basically as stated above.

And as reffered to above, there's just no substute for good dry hardwood.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

Jdog said:


> 8 at one wow and only got 4-5hrs some one on another site said they would get 9-10 hrs with 5 of them


 
8 at once I was talking bio bricks, not the TS ones. biobricks are about 3x4x6. i remember those bis ass ones from TS burning real fast after i had to chop them up. in my opinion thier just too big/thick.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl..._M&sa=X&ei=WKR6UofyJbO0sAT8Kg&ved=0CEQQ9QEwBA


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

There are large quality differences between the various compressed products on the market. Some are excellent, highly compressed bricks or logs. They burn like good hardwood or better. Other use lower compression and are not so hot. They flake easily, burn fast and make a lot of ash. For the best results stick with the highly compressed products. In my testing these are products like BioBricks, EcoBricks, Prest-Logs and Northern Idaho Energy logs.

When burning these products read and respect the manufacturer's recommendations for burning first. There are a lot of btus in this fuel. Avoid anything that is wax impregnated like traditional DuraFlame logs.


----------



## Jdog (Nov 6, 2013)

Begreen iv heard alot of people say stay away from the wax stuff is there a reason for that the guy i got my stove from gave me a ton of fire starters that say they are wax embedded little round things never used them but that just made me wonder why. i will look at these closer and get the manufactures name of them i cant remember now.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

A couple fire starters at a time are ok. You are not filling the firebox with them. If you chopped up a DuraFlame log you would have several dozen starters.


----------



## Jdog (Nov 6, 2013)

will it jump start the start up temps to rise alot faster to 500-600 if used with good wood or would it be about the same time to get therre


----------



## firebroad (Nov 6, 2013)

They saved my butt when I had less than ideally seasoned wood.  I mixed them in with the splits, they burned nice and hot, got the temps up.  Of course, that was when they were 3 bucks for eight in a pack...still have about ten packs in the cellar, just in case of a "rainy day"


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

i sometime use those envirolog, compressed wax cardboard. i take a log and break it apart by hand into little shreds/chunks. then I toss a small handful in as a starter. 1 log makes about 2 shoe boxes of chucks.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

With good fuel there is no need for an accelerant. Almost all stove companies explicitly warn against their use.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

firebroad said:


> still have about ten packs in the cellar, just in case of a "rainy day"


 
i keep about 5 cases of biobrick in the cellar also...who knows...


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

begreen said:


> With good fuel there is no need for an accelerant. Almost all stove companies explicitly warn against their use.


 

aren't supercedars the same idea?


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes, similar. But they are not a fuel, they are a starter. There is a big difference between using a starter to get a fire going and an accelerant to keep it going. If you are using a wax log or a bunch of starters to warm the house you are using the stove incorrectly. If you are cutting a waxed log into many tiny pieces to use as a starter I don't think that is a problem.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 6, 2013)

begreen said:


> Yes, similar. But they are not a fuel, they are a starter. There is a big difference between using a starter to get a fire going and an accelerant to keep it going. If you are using a wax log or a bunch of starters to warm the house you are using the stove incorrectly.


 

no, i put in a small handfull of little shreds/chunks then light it as a starter. sometimes i wrap them in a piece of newspaper.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 6, 2013)

begreen said:


> There are large quality differences between the various compressed products on the market. Some are excellent, highly compressed bricks or logs. They burn like good hardwood or better. Other use lower compression and are not so hot. They flake easily, burn fast and make a lot of ash. For the best results stick with the highly compressed products. In my testing these are products like BioBricks, EcoBricks, Prest-Logs and Northern Idaho Energy logs.
> 
> When burning these products read and respect the manufacturer's recommendations for burning first. There are a lot of btus in this fuel. Avoid anything that is wax impregnated like traditional DuraFlame logs.




begreen, have you tried the northern idaho energy logs? how are they if you have?


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 6, 2013)

BurningBrutus said:


> begreen, have you tried the northern idaho energy logs? how are they if you have?


I've used them, they're great, they burn twice as long as bio bricks and other compressed logs I've tried. They're more money but since they burn twice as long it's worth the extra dough.


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2013)

BurningBrutus said:


> begreen, have you tried the northern idaho energy logs? how are they if you have?



They are the original Pres-to-logs and the among best I have used. I like them a lot. 3 will put out a surprising amount of heat and they will burn for a very long time with almost no ash.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 6, 2013)

Jdog said:


> Yea Tractor Farm Supply is where i seen these think it was $4 for 6 of the blocks not 100% on prise but not much more then that. I have some really good wood mabe 2 cords of 2.5 year seasoned hickory oak ash and cherry some locast to but i also have two cords of stuff in mid 20s to mid 30s moisture with a meter i might try to use them with that wood then. 8 at one wow and only got 4-5hrs some one on another site said they would get 9-10 hrs with 5 of them


The ones I am familiar with come in a 40 LB. 8 pack. Check around on CL or in the newspaper, often times there are "biobrick" dealers around that sell 'em for cheaper if ya buy a pallet of 'em, 2000 LBS, about a 4'x4'x4' stack. My brother sells 'em locally for $200-225 ton. 
Edit: A pallet full takes up the room of 1/2 cord of wood, but the bricks supposedly have the burn time/heat output of a full cord of Oak.


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 6, 2013)

begreen said:


> They are the original Pres-to-logs and the among best I have used. I like them a lot. 3 will put out a surprising amount of heat and they will burn for a very long time with almost no ash.



They are awesome!  I've been picking up a pallet every year now with my Lopi.  A great way to give almost any stove an extended overnight burn.


----------



## voodoochylde (Nov 6, 2013)

I burned wood last season but have switched to coal now. A large portion of our heating last winter was from ecobricks from Tractor Supply. We used the smaller ones with 6 per pack and the larger 3-to-a-pack ones.

In my experience, I loved them. As they are denser than all but my black locust, I could get more pounds of wood in the firebox. That made for considerably longer burn times. I seriously could get 8 hours at between 450 and 500 degrees stove temps. They were consistent and seemed to fit my rectangular firebox better than splits. For the record, I like the smaller bricks way better than the big ones. They stack better, are more dense, and are a small amount cleaner to handle as not as much dust is produced.

The big downside was the cost. 2.5 packs per load at $4 per pack. Burning 24 hours a day. My god, I could have burned pellets for the cost and would have put in way less work. Now I've gone, literally, to the dark side and love my lack of creosote and easy loooong burn times. Now if I could just figure out what to do with 3 cords of semi-seasoned wood...


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 6, 2013)

voodoochylde said:


> Now if I could just figure out what to do with 3 cords of semi-seasoned wood...


Where you live? If you close by, I'll help you get rid of that worthless crap, and_ free_ for a fellow hearth.com member!


----------



## voodoochylde (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm in Greenbrier county, West Virginia. Most of it is a mix of I don't know what. I've got about half a cord of year-old pin oak but it's nowhere near ready. The only stuff I have that's useful right now is standing dead black locust. As much as I hate to sound wasteful, now that I have a fire pit, it'll go to good use entertaining the kids. I just won't be heating with it.


----------



## Jdog (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok stopped and got some last night they are eco bricks marked ec and the symbol on them. $2.89 for a pack 0f 6. Was a little worried about using them but thought what the hell got a decent fire and just layed 2 of them in North and South on each end of fire box. They took right off and away we went it was a good solid 3-4hrs of heat of the 2 and kept my stove at 550 easy when it dropped down to 350 i threw another in and it started to climb nicely i think ill stop and buy some more tonight for days i have to use my not the best wood and for my wife to use while im at work they do get hot and rather fast


----------



## voodoochylde (Nov 7, 2013)

Just keep in mind that they're far more controllable when they are packed close to each other. Give them enough air space and they'll take off in a hurry.


----------



## Jdog (Nov 7, 2013)

Yea tonight i think im going to try getting a fire going with some kindling then out 2 in the center togher and see what i get with no wood in with them. Have you tried that?


----------



## firebroad (Nov 7, 2013)

Jdog said:


> Yea tonight i think im going to try getting a fire going with some kindling then out 2 in the center togher and see what i get with no wood in with them. Have you tried that?


I used two as well, but spaced them apart a little.  I used top down fires, so mine went kind of on top with some kindling on top of that.  It seemed to work for me.
If you are going to pick more up, get as many as you can, because they sell out fast and don't restock.  Remember, you can keep them for years in the basement.  They are like a gigantic pellet, as long as you don't get water on them they are fine.


----------



## smallcabin (Nov 7, 2013)

I used the Eco bricks from TS and in my stove they give me a longer burn time but did not seem to put out as much heat as the dry water oak I normally use.  I went from around 4 -4 1/2 hr burns to 6hr but with less overall heat with 5 bricks, never seemed to go above 300 deg compared with 500 deg or so with the oak.  Maybe I need to get more air to the Eco bricks...will have to play with air control more as I used the same settings as oak.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 7, 2013)

$2.99 a pack....They happen to be a sale this week at TSC if anyone is interested...
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/eco-bricksreg;-fuel-blocks-pack-of-3


----------



## firebroad (Nov 7, 2013)

CenterTree said:


> $2.99 a pack....They happen to be a sale this week at TSC if anyone is interested...
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/eco-bricksreg;-fuel-blocks-pack-of-3


Thought that was a good deal, until I realized there were only 3 in a pack...yikes!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 7, 2013)

They're the new big ones.

I think the ones we used were 8/pack now that I think about it.


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2013)

Is this a case where bigger is not necessarily better?


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 7, 2013)

I just picked up 3 cases of the 6 packs and 3 cases of the 3 packs, im starting a fire now and will try them out, ill let you guys know how they work out.  Got them at TS for 2.99


----------



## Jdog (Nov 7, 2013)

Went to TS on way home he has 30 packs of the 6 per pack the manager said he would cut me a deal if I took them all he said $80 for all 30 packs so 180 bricks is it worth it? I told him is think on it he said it has to be tonight if I was to buy truck load wood it's $50-60 will they burn as long as a truck load of wood?


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 7, 2013)

Depends on what kind of wood it is, and what quantity is a "truckload of wood"? With the bricks you know what you are getting as far as burn quality


----------



## firebroad (Nov 8, 2013)

If you have less than ideal wood, I would say go for it.  What the heck, it won't rot


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

i don't know, maybe I gave the these big ass bricks the bum's rush. Migtht swing by TS tonight and grab a pack to try again.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

I have tried both the big bricks and small bricks the last 2 days.  First of all, do not put more than 3 or 4 of the small bricks in a time, and do not put more than 2 big bricks in at a time either.  My stove got up to 700 in no time and i almost got worried, but it finally came down.  I wouldnt say they are better than good seasoned wood, but i do say they are a good substitute.  I got about 5 to 6 good hours of heat out of them but thats all you will get max.  The convenience is nice.  The way i feel they are best started is to get a real fire going with wood, maybe 2 pieces, i raked the coals forward when ready, and placed the bricks in a tight order 2 levels high. They started nicely and once my magnetic thermometer got in to the ideal range i turned the air all the way down.  During that time the temp rises to about 650 or so, hovers, then gets to 500, stays there for a while, then bam, they go down.  I am gonna call the store, ask for the manager and see if he will do a deal if i buy the rest of the pallet.  They had a brand new unopened pallet in the back and took six cases out for me, so there are 94 left.  If i can get them for 2.50 a case it might be worth it for me, let me see what he says.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 8, 2013)

I just stopped by my local Tractor Store today & bought a pallett of the large wood bricks on sale at $287 for 96 packages . They are pricey for sure but they have some advantages that I like . I definitely burn them in with regular firewood & having an E/W stove ,I put a couple of splits E/W & then put 2 wood bricks N/S , they are perfect for this in my stove & I get a nice long burn . As stated , they take up very little space to store them in , they are bone dry & no chance of bugs . Other than a little bit of sawdust from opening the package there isn't any bark , wood chips , etc to clean up . Seasoned wood up this way sells for about $240 .


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 8, 2013)

5-6 hours from 2 bricks sounds pretty good. That's like saying 5-6 hours from 2 splits. As mentioned before, a brick or two added in with a load of splits that aren't _quite _dry, burns nice.

Edit: I snipped this lil bit o propaganda from a local "firewood brick" site...
*Less smoke, ash, and creosote.*
*No insects, dirt, or mold.*
1 ton of ECO-BLOCKS is equal in volume to 1 cord of wood.
It has 2 times the density of wood and has 1.5 times the BTU output of wood.
It burns up to 2-1/2 times longer than cord wood.

A ton of Eco Blocks is a 30”x45”x48” skid
a cord of split fire wood is 48”x48”x96”

It burns up to 2-1/2 times longer than a cord of split fire wood!
but takes up half the space.

The 3rd line volume statement has to be a typo, 'cuz, 1 ton =  approx. _1/2 _the space of a cord of wood...
Second edit: yup, typo, read the last line...


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

i do agree, now i dont know if i should get the big ones or small ones????


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

do these "accordian" ? if your going to buy pallet amounts, you should look to see if you can get NIELS delivered. 

http://www.northidahoenergylogs.com/


----------



## Mainely Saws (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought the large bricks because that's all that my local TS sells . My experience has been that they both can be a benefit & for me they both "swell" a bit so I leave a little space in between them ............


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

i am intrigued the NIELS because they are not supposed to swell and behave like chunk coals when burnt down. these other bricks have a tendency to swell and then turn into a big lump with a hot center and black ash on the outside. the hot center doesn't radiate all the heat it can being covered by the black ash envelope. NIELS are supposed to break apart like splits into red hot coals.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

Unfortunately i cant get the Niels around here, i was gonna have my brother in law pick up a pallet of them if he goes threw idaho, he is a truck driver, but his schedule is limited right now, so im just gonna go with these.  Accordian? if you are referring to separation then yes a little, but they pretty much stay together the whole time.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

did you check thier website for retailers. there's one in oxford, ma .


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

yes, i have to agree on that statement, you definitely have to babysit these bricks more in the form of playing with the air control, about half way through i turn up the air control because of the described burn pattern you stated with the bricks.  I would love to try the neils.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

sorry, i thought amhearst was on the NY/MA border.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

Im in WNY area, its about 8 hrs away.  Shipping would be horrible to me. I called a dealer in Idaho and he sells a pallet for $199! where in MA is $290


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

plus shipping of $60 right?


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

I didnt even ask how much shipping would be to me, im sure it would be a 3rd party provider, i would expect at least $100, where did you get the $60 from?  did they quote you that?


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 8, 2013)

i called the oxford place and that's what i seem to remember.


----------



## BurningBrutus (Nov 8, 2013)

ya, im sure you are close to them, i doubt they would deliver 8 hrs away


----------



## dyerkutn (Nov 10, 2013)

begreen said:


> There are large quality differences between the various compressed products on the market. Some are excellent, highly compressed bricks or logs. They burn like good hardwood or better. Other use lower compression and are not so hot. They flake easily, burn fast and make a lot of ash. For the best results stick with the highly compressed products. In my testing these are products like BioBricks, EcoBricks, Prest-Logs and Northern Idaho Energy logs.


What about Hot Bricks from Waterbury CT.--I just saw some around here. They are 8 bricks for $4.99 and say they have no wax or additives--they look a lot like BioBricks but the dealer is closer to my house.


----------



## mass_burner (Nov 15, 2013)

i forgot to mention, we have a chain of brick oven pizza houses here called Bertucci's, well they recently converted from hardwood to BioBricks in the ovens.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 15, 2013)

NIEL's say that each 8 pound log provides 68,000 BTU.  Do the other brick alternatives say anything like that?  That would be the best way to determine value if they do.  I just haven't seen those figures from the other products.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 15, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> NIEL's say that each 8 pound log provides 68,000 BTU.  Do the other brick alternatives say anything like that?  That would be the best way to determine value if they do.  I just haven't seen those figures from the other products.


 Not sure about btu's but the weight of each tells you quite a bit, I've seen some other products that weigh 1 lb per log, quite a bit of difference.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 15, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> Not sure about btu's but the weight of each tells you quite a bit, I've seen some other products that weigh 1 lb per log, quite a bit of difference.


I'm not sure if you could go by weight or not.  But all wood is supposed to provide the same number of BTU's per pound (dry), so maybe you could just determine value that way assuming moisture content is the same.

The other thing to watch for if you want to use these kinds of products for supplement or straight is whether they are all compressed wood or have some wax in them.  I think most of the ones mentioned don't use wax, but some logs like Duraflame's do and wouldn't be a good match for a stove used that way.

Edit:  Wood does provide 8500 BTU/pound which is just what NIEL claims, so you can go by the pound to compare prices as long as they're all 100% wood.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 15, 2013)

I decided to pick up some Eco-Bricks from TSC.  

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/eco-bricksreg;-fuel-blocks-pack-of-3

They are on sale again.  I want to see what they will do.  The package says they have over 8K btu per lb.  If they do well in the big Englander, I'll run them in the Century and really put them to the test.   I don't want any surprises with the Century though.  When I'm running that, it's my only source of heat.  I know what a load of dry red oak will do, l want to see if I can get longer burn times with the denser product.


----------



## Mary Briggeman (Dec 15, 2013)

I see our local TSC has these in again, so I think I'll pick some up this week. They must have just come in as I have been checking every week.


----------



## dyerkutn (Dec 15, 2013)

I have been using a lot of biobricks and also some HotBricks from Conn. and I find they do not put out nearly as much heat as my very dry hardwood (e.g. oak, ash, birch). I know some people on the forum love them. Maybe I am doing something wrong. I can put in 6 or 7 whereas if I put in than many splits the temp would shoot up too high. I have been using them mostly to supplement to stretch out my wood supply or when am too lazy to bring in more wood. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 15, 2013)

If brick like, you might not be letting enough air get around them.  The splits likely have a higher surface area so there is more area off gassing.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 15, 2013)

dyerkutn said:


> I have been using a lot of biobricks and also some HotBricks from Conn. and I find they do not put out nearly as much heat as my very dry hardwood (e.g. oak, ash, birch). I know some people on the forum love them. Maybe I am doing something wrong. I can put in 6 or 7 whereas if I put in than many splits the temp would shoot up too high. I have been using them mostly to supplement to stretch out my wood supply or when am too lazy to bring in more wood. Any thoughts on this would be helpful.



I think the Eco bricks from TS are too big. They start off fine but they soon cool down. I bought about 3 packs and ended up chopping them in half, they seem to burn hotter that way.


----------



## dyerkutn (Dec 15, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> I think the Eco bricks from TS are too big.


these are 6" by 3.5" by 2.5"


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 15, 2013)

Cutting them in half would give you a higher surface area.  Whether or not they would work in the slow burning mode probably depends on what you are after with them.  

I'm looking for a longer burn time in a small stove.  My Century only has around a 1 ft3 firbox.  My hope is that the 8800 btu/lb and the low surface area will give me a longer burn than the oak I've been using in it.  Tonight I'll do my nightly burn with 2 of them to see how that reacts.


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never used those, so this is FWIW, but if they are about 8600 btu/pound, then they are oven dry.  Seems to me the best way to use them is as a supplement with wetter wood.  Used perhaps half and half, you could probably use up to about 30% wood mixed that way. 

I think you'd want to be very careful using them 100%.  If you had a stove full of them, they could really take off.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2013)

If genuine EcoBrick or BioBricks are burned correctly they will not take off. Follow the instructions and you can burn a stove loaded with them. The trick is no air spaces.

http://ecobrick.net/instructions


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> If genuine EcoBrick or BioBricks are burned correctly they will not take off. Follow the instructions and you can burn a stove loaded with them. The trick is no air spaces.
> 
> http://ecobrick.net/instructions


That does make sense.  What about round logs like the North Idaho Energy Logs?  How may of those could be used by themselves do you think?  I know you have some experience with them.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Iv been useinh the ts Eco bricks in my 13nc and it loves them I put a enviro log in today and WOW way better got hotter faster and with one log it got me a stove top of 625 for 3hrs and it burnt for another hr after that kept the flue at a constant 350-400. I like them way better


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2013)

Jdog said:


> WOW way better got hotter faster



I bet it did.

"Made from 100% recycled wax cardboard"


----------



## Jdog (Dec 15, 2013)

And fruit don't forget the fruit haha. But they really did do a great job. And the guy at the stove shop said just don't burn them in a cat stove


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2013)

Sprinter said:


> That does make sense.  What about round logs like the North Idaho Energy Logs?  How may of those could be used by themselves do you think?  I know you have some experience with them.



The max I have burned in the Castine was 3.5 NIELs. The stove got hot, but was under control at all times. I would try 3 first and see what you think. For the sake of science I may go ahead and try 4 in the T6 but am not recommending this to anyone.


----------



## Jdog (Dec 15, 2013)

What exactly are the Neil's? I haven't seen them


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2013)

Northern Idaho Energy Logs. They are a west coast phenomena. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/Northern_Idaho_Energy_Logs/


----------



## Jdog (Dec 15, 2013)

My TSC just rolled out the second pallet this year of the Eco bricks I'm well stocked up on them. Can I have the Neil's shipped I'd like to really try them.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2013)

Thomas (of Super Cedars) sells them. You could contact him on his site to see if he would. Shipping is going to cost ya. They are super dense and heavy.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 15, 2013)

dyerkutn said:


> these are 6" by 3.5" by 2.5"



The type I'm referring to are about the size of a shoe box, come in pack of three.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2013)

Last night, around 9-9:30 I scraped away an area in the back of the stove large enough to place 2 large bricks next to each other and then pushed ashes and coals around the sides to control air.  The front was left open to the doghouse stream and all other air.  I placed a row of 2-3" splits across the top and lit it.  Overall, it was a small load.

Around 7am I turned the fans off as the stove had cooled a good deal.  I figured I'd get a look at everything when it brunt out.  I just went downstairs to look at it and dig through the coals and ashes.  The stove was still warm.  There were large blocks of black sawdust still smoldering in the back.  I suppose I didn't get enough air on them.  Which makes me thing I should leave space between them.  I'd like to do a load of 3 bricks to see how it will go.  Maybe standing them up in the back of the stove if they will fit will work better.  

So, to recap, the single brick tossed on top of a load of splits worked well.  The 2 bricks placed flat and together on the bottom of the stove did so-so.  Still warm/hot/burning, but not complete combustion.  


___________


I will be home working in the basement today so I pulled all of the ashes forward and stood 3 bricks up in the back.  I pushed ashes and coals up against them to hold them up.  In front of those I placed a row of 2-3" thick rounds and then larger splits perpendicular to them.  I'll be down there working on the rim joist so I should be able to monitor it well.  

Matt


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 16, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> There were large blocks of black sawdust still smoldering in the back.


 
If we're talking about the big ones, this is the result I get. If I break them in half, its better, but still they don't generate that much heat. 8k + BTU's are fine, but if they get released a little at a time it doesn't help warm a house.

once i use up the remaining bricks I cut in half, I'm done with this brand.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 16, 2013)

yes, the same as..http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/eco-bricksreg;-fuel-blocks-pack-of-3


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok, here's an interesting development.  Most of the splits have turned to a large pile of coals now.  In the back, the 3 bricks are still standing and have flames that look like secondaries rolling up them slowly.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 16, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Ok, here's an interesting development.  Most of the splits have turned to a large pile of coals now.  In the back, the 3 bricks are still standing and have flames that look like secondaries rolling up them slowly.


 

what's your stove temp?


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2013)

Good question.  I don't have a thermometer on it anymore.  I pulled it off to use somewhere else and I don't know where it is.  I should probably get another one, but haven't walked down that aisle at the hardware store.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 16, 2013)

EatenByLimestone said:


> Good question.  I don't have a thermometer on it anymore.  I pulled it off to use somewhere else and I don't know where it is.  I should probably get another one, but haven't walked down that aisle at the hardware store.


 
that's the key. i get small flames coming up after 1.5-2 hours in but not alot of heat.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2013)

The stove is still hot, but I'm not sure if it's hotter than it normally is at this point in the burn cycle.  It also has a bunch of coals left from the regular splits I threw in with the bricks.  I only put them in around 10:30 so there would normally be another 6 hours of heat coming out of the stove.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I just loaded up for the night.  I loaded my oak and I'm pretty sure there's some hard maple in there too.  I would have loved to have put some of the blocks in, but I can't see a clear benefit and the last thing I want when we're going to be down to 3F tonight is an unpredictable fire.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I put 2 neils in at noon with red oak, I just reloaded for the night, the oak was burned down to some nice coals and the neils were about 50% their original size and glowing red. I put 2 more neils and the rest I loaded red oak. Man, it sure gets up to temp quick and throws some heat. It down to single digits so I thought I use em up on these cold nights. Not sure if ill get any more but they sure burn hot and long..


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 17, 2013)

It's -4 this morning and I reloaded with cordwood.  Maybe I'll throw in a couple of bricks on top of regular wood later.


----------



## mass_burner (Dec 17, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> I put 2 neils in at noon with red oak, I just reloaded for the night, the oak was burned down to some nice coals and the neils were about 50% their original size and glowing red. I put 2 more neils and the rest I loaded red oak. Man, it sure gets up to temp quick and throws some heat. It down to single digits so I thought I use em up on these cold nights. Not sure if ill get any more but they sure burn hot and long..


 



> I just reloaded for the night


  at what time?

any oven temps? what happens when the NIELS burn down? do they fall apart into red hot coals as the manufacturer describes?


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2013)

They burn down to a smaller glowing coal with little ash.


----------



## weatherguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes, they fall apart into smaller sections but stay glowing red, I won't put any more in today and I bet I still have chunks of them in there til tomorrow night.
MB, I reloaded at 1am, I just reloaded at noon so that burn went 11 hours with good heat the whole time. The two I put in last night are still intact and are about 1/2 the original size, glowing red hot.  They do extend the burn time and burn hotter but not sure how cost effective they are compared to firewood that's cheap. If I had to pay top dollar for cord wood I'd probably make these a regular part of my burning.


----------



## olddawgsrule (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not familiar with North Idaho, but had the opportunity to buy and passed for the Canawicks. 
Don't remember why, but did..

The Canawicks burn strong and fairly quick.
Yet they burn strong

Last year's collection has not dried well, so I'm implementing with bio

Curious how the North Idaho work for you, if you go that way


----------



## eggie (Jan 4, 2014)

i have been using eco fuel blocks from tractor supply they work great for me, last week i tried uncle ethans fuel logs form home depot, some say they dont like them but they work good for me , and whats nice about this is home depot near me has them on sale for $1.88 a pack, time to stock up.


----------

